# Samsung Video Format



## Dan_UK (Aug 2, 2008)

Ok guys so I need your help. I have a SAMSUNG LIBRE C3300 and have been trying to put videos on it by downloading them from the internet, onto my computer, then onto my phone. I have videos on there which I have taken by my phone and the file format is ".MP4". So I downloaded these videos from YouTube and converted them to .MP4. When I try to play them on my phone, it says "file format unsupported" or something similar. How can it be unsupported when its playing other vidoes of the same format? I also then tried with .AVI, .WMV,.. all the same error.

Please help!!

Thanks


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

the format will not be the problem - as you say you are making them into mp4's - the problem will be the codec used not being compatible with the phone.
To clarify: 
mp4, avi,mov, mpeg etc are containers for the files
codecs (*Co*mpressor-*Dec*ompressor) are used to compress and decompress the file's contents.

If the codec used when you convert the files to mp4's is not supported by the phone it cannot unpack the files contained in the mp4.

I had a look but it is difficult to say for certain which codec is used by your phone - the easiest way to find out is for you to download and install GSpot (link in my sig), transfer a video made on your phone to your PC and open this in GSpot which will tell you the codec required to play the file and whether you have it installed on your computer. If you don't have it, do a Google search for it and download and install it.

When you convert any further videos make sure you are using that codec for compression.

If your converter you are using at the moment doesn't allow you to choose compression settings and codec, download Format Factory (link in my sig) - it will alow you to use any codec you have installed on your computer.

There are a number of shareware and freeware packages out there that claim to use Samsung codecs to convert - look here - I CANNOT GUARANTEE ANY OF THEM WILL WORK as I don't have a Samsung phone to try them with.

Hope this helps


----------



## Dan_UK (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I downloaded that program and here is the results I got from running that program check on one of the video's taken from my phone.


Hope this helps


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

OK - a couple of things to note from this:

* video codec looks like the standard mp4v (MPEG4 video) though there are various versions of this
* audio codec used is the standardised 3GPP one - when converting from your downloaded files you will need to encode the audio using this which will need to be installed on your computer if it isn't there already.
* sample rate for audio is 8000Hz
* pixel dimensions of that particular file are the standard phone size 176 x 144 - you may need to ensure your converted files conform to this - which may mean some files will be cropped or distorted
* frame rate is very low - 14.925 fps - again good idea to conform conversions to this
* bit rate is 256kbps - again conform conversions to this

You can conform your conversions to those specs using Format Factory - it has a setting to convert "all to mobile device" then within the next window that pops up is a list in the LHS pane which includes Samsung devices - don't see yours listed there but in RHS pane after clicking on one of the Samsung devices there are all the encoding parameters listed - each has a drop down menu arrow, click on it and you can alter the parameters to suit what we have discovered from GSpot - if it works you can save those settings as a preset and use them for further conversions - you may even find that one of the other Samsung device's settings work as is - they may be a little different but may work - taste and try! Format Factory conversions are pretty quick so won't waste too much time trying them out


----------

